# American Standard Champion toilet



## Steampiper (Apr 12, 2006)

What do you think about the American Standard Champion toilet?


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

When they were introduced we got a free one from some drawing or another. We installed it in the men's room in the warehouse. 

We had a Toto there prior to that and the guys loved it. They liked the Champion as well. 

One thing I don't like about it is the plastic diverter in the bowl. It seems as though this thing is gonna break down and dissolve, clogging the rim wash holes over time and with any type of "tank cleaning" products. (Someone needs to drown the Tidy-Bowl man.)

They'll flush a mess of mess.

p.s. They are heavy as hell. I think they are made out of stoneware or something. The bowl alone is as heavy as some 1-piece toilets.


----------



## Steampiper (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks Double A, I found a few really bad reviews when I did a google search and I was wondering what other contractors had to say about them.


----------



## tzzzz216 (Dec 25, 2005)

nothing but Kohler for me,The price isn't bad either.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

We have installed basically 2 toilets for the majority of jobs, the AS Champion and the Kohler Cimarron. We now just install the Kohler. It installs a tad bit faster and easier, but mostly the Kohler name has more brand recognition out here, the perception of American Standard is looked at as a bargain brand where Kohler is looked at as a premium brand. Both toilets cost almost the same thing, except for that freaken $25 Kohler toilet seat!!!!

I just wish Kohler would do some sort of rebate or something interesting on them since I have purchased about 25 of them so far this year, I would certainly be in the running for something!:blink:


----------



## jpplumbing (Jun 9, 2006)

i personaly dont like the champion. i have repaired many of them in the past few years. if its up to me i would go with kohler or toto


----------



## Atricaudatus (Apr 11, 2005)

jpplumbing said:


> i personaly dont like the champion. i have repaired many of them in the past few years. if its up to me i would go with kohler or toto



I installed a Champ in my home and removed it after two days. I don't care for it at all. The design of the flushing system seems unnecessarily complicated and difficult to service. It looked like a problem waiting to happen. 

BUT most of all, I absolutely hated the way it flushed. :thumbdown 
I know AS claims the thing will slurp down a bag of golf balls or some such nonsense, but I don't golf in my toilet. I deffacate in it. And I want a toilet the gets rid of whats in there with a single flush. Preferably with a big long extended surge of water. Not a wimpy little slurp.
It reminded me of the vacuum assisted toilets on cruise ships.
Perhaps it's only a perception, but it doesn't seem to have any "power."
I miss the days of the 3 gallon flush.  

I prefer the Colony if I am using AS. The Kohlers are good. I like the totos, but I recently had problems with the water level adjustments not remaining where I set them.


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

Atricaudatus said:


> I installed a Champ in my home and removed it after two days. I don't care for it at all. The design of the flushing system seems unnecessarily complicated and difficult to service.


Do you remember the days of the late 60s and early 70s? Wife swapping and acid trips? Pot smoking at lunch time? 

I think the A/S folks were doing a lot of this when they designed the Vent-a-way. Talk about complicated. The things looked like a Space Shuttle engine stuffed into a toilet tank.

Toto's are some of my fav these days.



Mike Finley said:


> I just wish Kohler would do some sort of rebate or something interesting on them since I have purchased about 25 of them so far this year, I would certainly be in the running for something!:blink:


If you're dealing with the same supplier for these commodes, ask for a lower price or a rebate. They can work with you. At ~50 water closets per year, you're making their Kohler china sales.


----------



## Rich Wozny (Aug 18, 2005)

I've got the Champion in my bath, and while I never flushed a dozen Titleist's down it, it has worked fine for other objects!


----------

